# [SOLVED] Neep help finding xp drivers for this board: GA-T671MG



## djdat (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello. This GA-T671MG Motherboard is in a packard bell istart F2310 AIO pc,
It was shipped with vista but has been downgraded to xp.

I actually did this once before and found the drivers, But now the HDD has broke down I've had to re-install xp. Found all drivers except the sound, It has a realtek chip onboard but all the realtek drivers I've tried just don't work.

I know this driver exists because I've used it before. Any help would be appreciated! :4-dontkno

Thanks!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Neep help finding xp drivers for this board: GA-T671MG*

Give this one a try> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false


----------



## djdat (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Neep help finding xp drivers for this board: GA-T671MG*

Thanks, Will do and post back result. :wink:


----------



## djdat (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Neep help finding xp drivers for this board: GA-T671MG*

Ok thanks m8, That worked! I did also have to install KB888111, Even though it should be on SP3 (?) But got there in the end!

Cheers!! :wave:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good to hear you have it resolved


----------

